# Life after service ends ???



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a bolt and 2 minis bought in 2015 and love them. Use the bolt with cable card from Optimum. I'm thinking of cancelling cable at the end of this month because of cost increases. Once i do this, of course I would also cancel my tivo service. Can the bolt and minis still be used for streaming services like netflix, prime, hulu etc? My wife loves the ease of use and we have the remotes programmed to work great with our tvs.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

wthomas69 said:


> I have a bolt and 2 minis bought in 2015 and love them. Use the bolt with cable card from Optimum. I'm thinking of cancelling cable at the end of this month because of cost increases. Once i do this, of course I would also cancel my tivo service. Can the bolt and minis still be used for streaming services like netflix, prime, hulu etc? My wife loves the ease of use and we have the remotes programmed to work great with our tvs.


Is your Bolt on TE4 or TE3? I've an unsubscribed Bolt here that I bought for some testing and it's amazing what a TE4 Bolt can actually accomplish with no subscription. I walk by it and wake it up and click on the TiVo + and let it run for a few hours. There's a good bit of content available. I've not watched it for any great length of time but if I'm in the room I let it do Newsmax.

Is your Bolt a 4 - tuner or a 6 - tuner? Using 2 Mini I'll guess 6 and a 'cable only' box but even un-subscribed the TiVo+ I'd think be available with TE4.


----------



## Bruc (Oct 16, 2016)

I have a similar question. I have a Tivo Roamio Plus and a Tivo Bolt. I stopped paying monthly service for Tivo Roamio Plus, but still have service for the Tivo Bolt. I'd like to use the Roamio Plus ONLY to transfer recorded "My Shows" between the Roamio and the Bolt. In other words, I'd like to transfer my favorite older recorded shows to the Roamio to keep them available, while freeing up more room on the Bolt to record more newer shows. I do not want to connect the Roamio to cable and I don't need to get channel updates. I am not going to pay $15 per month to Tivo just to be able to use it as an "archive" on my internal home network.


----------



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

WVZR1 said:


> Is your Bolt on TE4 or TE3? I've an unsubscribed Bolt here that I bought for some testing and it's amazing what a TE4 Bolt can actually accomplish with no subscription. I walk by it and wake it up and click on the TiVo + and let it run for a few hours. There's a good bit of content available. I've not watched it for any great length of time but if I'm in the room I let it do Newsmax.


TE3 I believe, never updated it from purchase date. I thought one issue after the update was no more commercial skip feature, we still have that feature.


----------

